# Grouper/Amberjack pics



## jboweriii (Sep 28, 2007)

Went to the 3 by 5's nov. 7. Released 3 amberjacks and 3 red snappers. My girl friend caught the little red grouper and was done. Caught everything on pinfish. The bite is on


----------



## reelhappy (Oct 31, 2007)

nice!


----------



## dailysaw (Jan 22, 2008)

nice variety!


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

Mmmm Grouper!!!


----------



## FLORIDA BOY (Nov 18, 2008)

What do you do with the Bonita?

I'm originally from Pcola but now live in SC...Fish out of Charleston! Was weirdest thing when I was super excited about my 30lb AJ and come to find out the Atlantic AJ is full of WORMS...

Nice catch


----------



## specslayer (Oct 9, 2007)

they're used ascut bait


----------



## rodfather (Mar 13, 2008)

Can I have one?


----------



## Marine Scout (Nov 18, 2007)

Hey Florida Boy, eat it any way!! Just protein!!

Great pictures!!


----------



## FLORIDA BOY (Nov 18, 2008)

THATS WHAT THEY SAY...I'LL JUST STICK WITH MY DEWORMED FISH!


----------

